# Gunner vs The Tree



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Its 4 minutes but funny and you get to see all the dogs at some point! LOL 

The tree trimmers left a mess of small sticks and one big one hanging down.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

he is incredibly shiny and healthy looking. It shows up a ton when he's on a video and moving around. And Sprocket apparently likes to supervise


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Love it when dogs entertain themselves-- especially with something simple like a tree branch, or cardboard box, et. al...

P.S.- Proud member of Gunner's fan club --and if he doesn't have one... he should


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> he is incredibly shiny and healthy looking. It shows up a ton when he's on a video and moving around. And Sprocket apparently likes to supervise


You can't hear it very well but he growled at me when I looked at him. Little runt  Gunner is so shiny! They all are, I am sure yours are too!



NewYorkDogue said:


> Love it when dogs entertain themselves-- especially with something simple like a tree branch, or cardboard box, et. al...
> 
> P.S.- Proud member of Gunner's fan club --and if he doesn't have one... he should


I love it when dogs find stuff to do as long as its NOT MY STUFF! LOL 

<3 Gunner fan club member numero uno :thumb:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I bet Sprocket didn't like that camera on your face 

No, my dogs are not that shiny, unfortunately. Snorkels is getting a nice coat but I am still waiting on that kind of shine. And Rebel has such a thin coat (some of it peach fuzz) that he'll probably never shine.

I can only admire other people's dogs for their coats!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I just heard a cracking noise and went out side to look. 

Gunner was jumping up at this branch again :tongue:


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

cali is DA towards other dogs, but if she wasnt, o yea they would have a blast together seeing as they both like tree branches LOL


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Goofy dog  I love his coat also, such a pretty pup.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

It doesn't take much to make a dog happy, does it!


----------

